# Used stuff



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have bottles & bottles of shampoo & conditioner that I used maybe a couple of times & don't use anymore, and a number of opened packets of treats where I have taken 1 or 2 out for the kids to try, only to discover they don't like, along with a MOUNTAIN of used (slobered on) toys that they just do not need! 

I don't like to waste things when there are so many other fluffies out there in need.

I would understand restrictions on food - but these packets are only recently opened, they have been kept in their packets, inside a sealed zip lock plastic bag - so I would rather they go to those less fortunate, than have to throw them out. I wouldn't dream of donating anything that I wouldn't give to my own pups, but they just don't eat these, they don't like them, and they don't NEED them.

Is it ok to donate this stuff - or is that a bit rude because they are used & not brand new?

Thanks all


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it would be ok to donate those things. Most people would be very appreciative of them I imagine, as they may not be able to afford them themselves.

I know if I were in that position, I would be very grateful.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Bless you heart Jacquii. 

I don't think anyone would take it the wrong way. I am sure some one in need of supplies will be more than happy too receive them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I would imagine they would take it. I even took a bag of half used dog food to our local shelter and explained that my dog was allergic to it and they happily accepted it. Give it a try, the worst they can say is no.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We have several small rescue organizations here and I know they appreciate donations such as you mentioned,

Also want to add.. our SPCA is always requesting donations of towels/ washable throw rugs/ sheets etc. as well as the rescue groups. So when cleaning out your linen closets it's a great way to get rid of the old stuff you don't use!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Jac! When I was trying to find the right food for Kos I brought the used bags to the Humane Society in town here. They were very happy to take the food. I've also dropped off treats that Kosmo doesn't like. In fact-I just dropped some off today from a co-worker-she had gotten some for her dog from the treat bar at Petco and her dog doesn't like them so I offered to bring them to the shelter for her. I think it's great to donate anything you can :biggrin:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

On New Years day I brought TONS of treats, food, shampoo/conditioner/John Paul Pet wipes, and detergent to the shelter here. When I got there I explained to them that the treats and the food were opened but Luci didn't eat it, and I also had some canned food for them. The shamp/conds were also used but only once or twice and they were grateful for all the stuff I brought. I also brought them 2 blankets that I had made in the past that Luci didn't really use. Some shelters are literally run by donations only so they appreciate all kinds of things that you could give.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet Jacqui - thats a great idea. I would definitely think they would appreciate these items.


----------

